# Musicians you believe deserve more attention...



## Kjetil Heggelund

Maybe you know of a great performer who is up-and-coming or already a veteran that you think should get more attention.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Since I'm a guitarist I would like the fantastic Pablo Marquez to get more attention. He has been around for a while  It is seldom (I think) that guitarists take home grand prizes at the famous award ceremonies. Rolf Lislevand did so last night in Norway! HURRA


----------



## hpowders

Hopefully conductors are considered to be "musicians".

If so, I was very impressed by a Shostakovich Fourth Symphony performance led by Daniel Raiskin.

I will be awaiting his next recordings excitedly!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

"New" conductors are especially welcomed


----------



## SiegendesLicht

They are not exactly solo & chamber musicians, but... the Wiener Philarmoniker. The best orchestra in the world!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SiegendesLicht said:


> They are not exactly solo & chamber musicians, but... the Wiener Philarmoniker. The best orchestra in the world!


Wonder why I've heard of them...


----------



## Pugg

SiegendesLicht said:


> They are not exactly solo & chamber musicians, but... the Wiener Philarmoniker. The best orchestra in the world!


I do think you are wrong there, commercially perhaps but oor Royal Concertgebouw orchestra is highly regarded and voted,
many times as the best :tiphat:


----------



## Animal the Drummer

It's no coincidence that that's only been happening since the massively overrated Simon Rattle took over in Berlin. Now he's off to London my money's on the Berliners to get top spot back.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I believe the Berliners always have been top of the tops! Also the Wieners & Gebouwers are there  I can't understand why Simon Rattle is "massively overrated" Any way those mentioned in the last posts are the exact opposite of what I wanted discussed in this thread ;-)


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Understood, but then you should know better than to ask that question about Rattle! Long story short, I don't like his approach because he's always fussing with the music, forever trying to "do something with it" instead of letting it speak for itself.


----------



## Stirling

Ogata (violin) & Watson (Piano)


----------



## Eva Yojimbo

I think Marc Andre-Hamelin deserves to be discussed with the greatest recorded pianists ever. He certainly has received attention, but perhaps less so than others that tackle more standard repertoire.


----------



## Guest

Pianist Vestard Shimkus. I have three of his wonderful SACD recordings, and for me, his Beethoven Op.106 "Hammerklavier" is one of the best ever. He plays so commandingly, comes close to Beethoven's m.m. speeds, and also imparts a lot of personality in his playing, not to mention the state-of the-art sound. If you like mind-blowing technique with a strong musical statement, then look no further.


----------



## kanishknishar

Gennady Rozhdestvensky!

The man's repertoire is awe-inspiring and bewildering. One could start exploring and encompass generations of music. 
The performances aren't mediocre either!


----------



## Lukecash12

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Since I'm a guitarist I would like the fantastic Pablo Marquez to get more attention. He has been around for a while  It is seldom (I think) that guitarists take home grand prizes at the famous award ceremonies. Rolf Lislevand did so last night in Norway! HURRA


Speaking of guitarists, Aldo Lagrutta deserves an honorable mention.


----------



## Templeton

Augustin Hadelich, violinist, for me. His recording of Sibelius's violin concerto is like a reincarnation of Oistrakh, whilst still maintaining his individual style. Will be seeing him live again, later this month, and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to Evgeni Koroliov now as many times before. Did you know about him? I think underrated pianoman there!


----------



## Gordontrek

As a trumpet player I would say the classical work of Wynton Marsalis. His recordings of Haydn and Hummel easily hold their own against Arturo Sandoval, Allison Balsom and the like. I believe he drifted away from classical and began to devote himself wholly to jazz when he decided he didn't like the social pressures of the classical world.


----------



## Lukecash12

Leonid Kogan. He's been overshadowed by other great violinists of the day, and it's a real shame.


----------



## hpowders

Lukecash12 said:


> Leonid Kogan. He's been overshadowed by other great violinists of the day, and it's a real shame.


Yes! I have a performance by him of the COMPLETE Paganini First Violin Concerto. I have never heard anything so dazzling!!


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Arthur Grumiaux. In my opinion another overshadowed violinist.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Very much agree. There is no violinist whose performances I find more consistently satisfying, not one.


----------



## Weston

Many of the most celebrated violin soloists sound squeeky-squawky to me with almost grating hisses and donkey-ish vibrato whining. Well, okay, maybe not quite that bad, but still a little off-putting. I think *Pamela Frank*'s violin tone is far more pleasant than better known virtuoso performers.


----------



## violadude

Weston said:


> Many of the most celebrated violin soloists sound squeeky-squawky to me with almost grating hisses and donkey-ish vibrato whining. Well, okay, maybe not quite that bad, but still a little off-putting. I think *Pamela Frank*'s violin tone is far more pleasant than better known virtuoso performers.


I don't care much for the squeeky-squaky tones, but I love me some donkey-ish vibrato whining...especially on the g string.


----------



## hpowders

Francois Chaplin. Great set of the Chopin Nocturnes. As fine as any other set one can name.


----------



## Bayreuth

Paul Lewis. I know he is well known and everything, but, IMO, he is one of the best 3 or 4 living pianists. Such an intellingent, versatile playing...


----------



## silentio

Christian Ferras, who tragically died too early.


----------



## ArtMusicSpaceCom

Jeffrey Zeigler - is one of the most versatile cellists of our time.


----------



## majlis

Albert Markov. An extraordinary violinist and good composer, almost unknown in the West. Tragically, he died too soon, in his 40s., but left some really fantastic recordings. He's the father of Alexander, but this boy is IMO only an empty showman.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Herrenvolk said:


> Gennady Rozhdestvensky!
> 
> The man's repertoire is awe-inspiring and bewildering. One could start exploring and encompass generations of music.
> The performances aren't mediocre either!


I agree, recently acquired a recording of Glazunov's 8th conducted by him and must say - it blazes! He's a mangnificent conductor.


----------



## Pugg

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Arthur Grumiaux. In my opinion another overshadowed violinist.


Just like Herman Krebbers :tiphat:


----------



## Heliogabo

Among the violonists Ivry Gitlis deserves a nention here too.


----------



## Judith

What about my favourite Joshua Bell. Amazing violinist. His performances are very emotional and warm


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> What about my favourite Joshua Bell. Amazing violinist. His performances are very emotional and warm


Still going strong as far as I know.


----------



## fluteman

Lukecash12 said:


> Leonid Kogan. He's been overshadowed by other great violinists of the day, and it's a real shame.


I heard him up close and in person when I was a young 'un. Very memorable.


----------



## dieter

Konstatin Shamray. Wonderful pianist.


----------



## Pugg

dieter said:


> Konstatin Shamray. Wonderful pianist.


Is that the one with the Tchaikovsky disc on Naxos?


----------



## dieter

Pugg said:


> Is that the one with the Tchaikovsky disc on Naxos?


Yes. I don't have it yet...I heard him last week at the Coriole Music Festival. He's a great pianist.


----------



## dieter

fluteman said:


> I heard him up close and in person when I was a young 'un. Very memorable.


I heard him in Melbourne in 1974. His posture was regal, he was an aristocrat among violinists. His Shostakovich 1st Fiddle Concerto is still THE greatest.


----------



## tonal

As I discussed her in a recent thread recently, British pianist Christine Croshaw www.christinecroshaw.com 
Her new Fauré CD has just received a glowing review in Fanfare magazine (July/August 2016 issue)


----------



## Iain

Vincent Larderet is an excellent pianist and listening to his first SA-CD in 2014 was a revelation:
http://www.vincentlarderet.com/


----------



## worov

Roberto Szidon deserves more attention. One of the best Villa-Lobos interpreter :


----------



## Guest

worov said:


> Roberto Szidon deserves more attention. One of the best Villa-Lobos interpreter :


He had quite a successful career back in the 70s-80s. His Scriabin Sonatas and Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies recordings were quite popular. He died in 2011.


----------



## millionrainbows

Martin Amlin (pianist, composer)


----------



## SimonDekkerLinnros

well... Lang Lang


----------



## majlis

Following violinists, very little known, forgotten, underrated, and all very injustly:
Erica Morini
Lola Bobescu
Dinicu
Vasa Prihoda
Bronislaw Gimpel
Andrei Korsakov
Tatchner
Luigi Bianchi
Guila Bustabo
Valery Oistrakh
Josef Hassid
Szymon Goldberg
Goldstein
Gioconda de Vito
....


----------



## Judith

SimonDekkerLinnros said:


> well... Lang Lang


I love Lang Lang


----------



## Merl

Asahina. A very underrated conductor. I'm currently enjoying one of his Bruckner cycles.


----------



## Poodle

Charlie Siem
Noah Stewart
Ray Chen
Stjepan Hauser
Luka Šulić
Jonas Kaufmann
Andreas Ottensamer
Diego Matheuz

Could listen all day :tiphat:


----------



## Fletcher

The baritone Manuel Walser, who I heard the other night on Radio 3 performing Schubert's Winterreise song-cycle at the Schubertíada a Vilabertran.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Long since anyone replied to this! How about Fredrik Ullén, who plays all Sorabji's 100 Transcendental Studies for piano?


----------



## fluteman

majlis said:


> Following violinists, very little known, forgotten, underrated, and all very injustly:
> Erica Morini
> Lola Bobescu
> Dinicu
> Vasa Prihoda
> Bronislaw Gimpel
> Andrei Korsakov
> Tatchner
> Luigi Bianchi
> Guila Bustabo
> Valery Oistrakh
> Josef Hassid
> Szymon Goldberg
> Goldstein
> Gioconda de Vito
> ....


That is a very good list. One could add Ossy Renardy, Julian Sitkovetsky, Ida Haendel, Mischa Elman, Mikhail Fichtenholz, Ivry Gitlis (who was mentioned above), Ginette Neveu, Michael Rabin, Igor Oistrakh and Erik Friedman.


----------



## fluteman

One name very high up on my list of forgotten great musicians is American soprano Dorothy Maynor, 1910-1996. She came along when African Americans were still excluded from the major American opera houses. Otherwise, I think she would have been recognized as the greatest American soprano of the 20th century. 
Fortunately, she was rescued from obscurity while still young by Serge Koussevitsky, and so can be heard in solo recitals on record. Her Der hirt auf dem felsen (The Shepherd on the Rock), perhaps Schubert's greatest and most technically difficult song, leaves the many other versions I have heard far behind, in part due to her vastly superior vocal technique, making many famous sopranos sound inept in comparison, even Elly Ameling, who is probably my second favorite with that piece.


----------



## ahinton

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Long since anyone replied to this! How about Fredrik Ullén, who plays all Sorabji's 100 Transcendental Studies for piano?


Well, not quite all of them yet! He's recorded the first 83 and has played a couple of later ones but he won't have played them all until he records the final two volumes (VI & VII) of his ongoing series of the entire cycle; however, tht is anticipated fairly soon now. He is indeed a truly outstanding pianist!


----------



## wkasimer

Sergey Schepkin - a terrific pianist, particularly in Bach.


----------



## Quartetfore

Poodle said:


> Charlie Siem
> Noah Stewart
> Ray Chen
> Stjepan Hauser
> Luka Šulić
> Jonas Kaufmann
> Andreas Ottensamer
> Diego Matheuz
> 
> Could listen all day :tiphat:


I would omit Jonas Kaufmann from your list, He is thought to be one of the "Super Stars" of Opera today


----------



## Quartetfore

fluteman said:


> That is a very good list. One could add Ossy Renardy, Julian Sitkovetsky, Ida Haendel, Mischa Elman, Mikhail Fichtenholz, Ivry Gitlis (who was mentioned above), Ginette Neveu, Michael Rabin, Igor Oistrakh and Erik Friedman.


 I heard Mischa Elman at his last concert in New York. Beautiful tone, but a bit old fashioned for the time


----------



## Quartetfore

Judith said:


> I love Lang Lang


The audience loves him, the Critics not so much. His stage deportment is a bit outside the box, he likes to conduct at the Piano. I like his recordings myself.


----------



## lextune

worov said:


> Roberto Szidon deserves more attention. One of the best Villa-Lobos interpreter :


A great Scriabin player too!


----------



## hpowders

Erica Morini was very well-known in her day.

A truly under-appreciated violinist was/is Steven Staryk.


----------



## Pugg

Herman Krebbers, the excellent first violin player from the Royal Concertgebouw orchestra, much underrated.


----------



## lextune

Stephen Drury.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Drury


----------



## Timothy

lextune said:


> Stephen Drury.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephen_Drury


He is extraordinary, I saw him live once!


----------

